# Canada Dry One and Two



## shadreamer (4 Oct 2013)

Hello / Bonjour,

I was based in Qatar during the first Gulf War and stayed in both Canada Dry One and Two (421 SQN). Just came from Google Earth and it pains me, but I cannot find where CD 1 + 2 were located. 

Can anyone provide a long / lat to either or both?

Any help appreciated.

Shad


----------



## AirDet (4 Oct 2013)

That's a great question I checked the Dessert Cats book that we all got on the next/last rotation and couldn't find it in there either.


----------

